# Show jitters!



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Hearing that for the first time will be something to treasure for the rest of your life! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope you do hear that! Let us know how the day unfolds!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck!! Make sure you focus on having fun!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like you're going for all the right reasons. You'll do great and enjoy the moment no matter what.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think that was always my favorite part of the shows too... Still is... Owned and Ridden by...


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

I keep telling you Chicki that you will do fine! Just remember to have fun and be sure to kick the butts of everyone else, including me and Rusty. haha. Only 4 more days!


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

The show was AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I took 4 first 2 second (one of those was in Champion) and one fourth. The 4th was in our hunter hack class. Clearly we didn't practice enough because she wouldn't canter it well in warm up and then dodged out of the second jump-something I thought we were over, but I guess not. But it is ok. I handled her better with her little fit than I ever have in any lesson, so I'm really proud of myself. But on the flat...we cleaned up. It was AMAZING and I can't wait for our next show. We know where we need to focus on. MY mare and I are finally in sync with each other. I'm just so so so sooooo proud of her.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Told you you'd do fine


----------

